# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Screenshot upload Utility - ZScreen

## ~*McoreD*~

Our fellow C# devs, Three of us are developing an open source utility called ZScreen for practicing C# concepts. The program actually started off as a screenshot utility in version 1. Scope was expanded to support Text Uploaders such as paste2.org, pastebin.com and this has been further extended to File Uploaders in version 3.x. 

You are highly welcomed to check out the source code and provide comments and discussion here: 

http://code.google.com/p/zscreen/source/checkout

*Title:* ZScreen

*Description:* ZScreen is an open-source screen capture program for Microsoft Windows. It can upload screenshots, pictures, text & files and put the URL in your clipboard in a single keystroke. More information can be found by access the Google Code project home page at http://code.google.com/p/zscreen. 

*Feature list:* 

Captures

•	Entire Screen 
•	Active Window 
•	Selected Window 
•	Crop Shot 
•	Last Crop Shot 
•	Periodic Screenshots via Auto Capture 
•	Clipboard Upload 
•	Images from Drag & Drop Window 
•	Screen Color via Screen Color Picker 

Image Uploaders

•	ImageShack 
•	TinyPic 
•	Flickr 
•	ImageBam 
•	TwitPic 
•	TwitSnaps 
•	YFrog 
•	Deki Wiki 
•	Custom Uploader 
•	Clipboard 
•	File 

File Uploaders

•	FTP 
•	RapidShare 
•	SendSpace 

Text Uploaders

•	PasteBin 
•	Paste2 
•	Slexy 

URL Shorteners

•	3.ly 
•	bit.ly 
•	is.gd 
•	kl.am 
•	tinyurl.com 

Text Services

•	Language Translator 
•	Directory Indexer

*Screen-shots:* 

Main Window:


Actions Toolbar:


*Author names:*
Brandon Zimmerman - inf1ni
Mike Delpach - McoreD
Berk - Jaex

*System Requirements:* 
Windows XP, Vista or 7
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5

*License info:*
GPL v2

Hopefully everybody from Novice to Advanced levels in C# will have something enjoyable here. What the project can offer include:

*FTP Client:* Demonstrated in ZSS.FTPClientLib.csproj, the FTP Client shows integration of Starksoft FTP Component library that supports HTTP Proxy. SOCKS4 and SOCKS5 support are planned for near future. 

*Windows 7 Taskbar integration:* Using the recently released Windows 7 Code Pack v1.0, ZScreen is able to take advantage of the latest features in Windows 7 Taskbar. Recent Items uploaded by ZScreen are shown in the Taskbar as shown below. A command line interface (ZScreenCLI) is also in the works which utilizes methods in ZScreenLib, which is responsible for User Tasks in the Windows 7 Taskbar. 

Recent Items. Custom Categories & User Tasks:


Taskbar Buttons:


*Google Translator:* As part of Text Services, ZScreen utilizes the Google Translate engine. It is coded in such a way that new languages are automatically detected and added to ZScreen without any code modification. This is contrary to most other widely popular Google Translate powered applications which require updates to support new languages 

*Linq and Lambda expressions:* Relatively new to C# and certainly new concepts for novice users of C# language, these concepts are shown in the ZSS.UploadersLib.csproj

*XML Serialization:* ZScreen uses XML Serialization to read/write settings. Sgen.exe is used to generate DLLName.Serializers.dll in order to avoid common XmlSerializer performance pitfalls. 

*SVN Rev to Assembly Info:* Another command line utility is developed to edit the AssemblyInfo.cs file and feed the current SVN Revision. This can be shown in the About Window:



*Embedding Native win32 icons* as discussed in  http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=398343



Download:
http://zscreen.googlecode.com/files/...ebug-setup.exe

Edit: Attempted to upload source code. 

ZScreen-trunk-rev1139.zip:
Your file of 5.13 MiB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 500.0 KiB for this filetype.

Edit 2: Alternative host for source code; 

http://wmwiki.com/mcored/zscreen/ZSc...nk-rev1139.zip (4.50 MiB)

----------


## Saitek192

Any program for open this source code plase , thanks

----------


## si_the_geek

Welcome to VBForums  :wave: 

The code is for C#, and you can get the free version of it from www.microsoft.com/Express

----------


## Saitek192

Thanks for reply  :Smilie:

----------


## simar

Just played around with this application and i have to say it is quite powerfull!. Very nice work here  :Smilie:

----------


## linuckz

seems like they should integrate uploadscreenshot.com with this.  it just seems a lot more well-suited.  they have a really easy to use API as well.  preferable imo...

----------

